# Review of Fluid Shorts by Performance Samples



## donbodin (Aug 24, 2017)

Contributor Shain Chasin and I team up to review Fluid Shorts "Performance Samples sets themselves apart from other string libraries by successfully delivering a natural and authentic sounding sample set . . my new a "go-to" for string ostinatos and shorts."
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2w1MMtR




Fluid Shorts is available from Performancea Samples:http://bit.ly/2vt0KkN


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 24, 2017)

Excellent review - really like the sound of this library. 

Always enjoy your reviews - cheers


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 25, 2017)

What happened to the audio at 1:33?


----------

